# Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige



## bollehro (21. November 2004)

Hallo ich bin neu im Bord und habe diese Frage auch schon bei den Junganglern gestellt mit wenig Erfolg.Ich bin Anfänger. Bin in verschiedenen Angelgeschäften gewesen und wollte nach einer optimalen im mittleren Preisbereich (vielleicht auch Auslaufmodell) Brandungsrute und Rolle erkundigen. Also was ich dort alles zuhören bekam das könnt Ihr euch nicht vorstellen. oder doch?? Naja jedenfalls bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher aber vieleicht kann einer von euch ja helfen. Suche eine Leichte gute nicht so (ca.50- 60 €) teure Rute und in dem Preis auch eine Rolle. Benötigt wird das ganze zum Brandungsangeln vom Strand aus Ostsee.Kann mir jemand helfen#c ​


----------



## Brandiangli (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

Hallo #h 

Klar wirst du auf deine Fragen viele verschiedene Antworten bekommen - da ja jeder immer " etwas anders angelt " !!!
Na und Händler wollen dir halt das verkaufen , was ihnen am meisten Gewinn bringt ( er lebt ja auch davon !!! )
Zur Rute - auf jedenfall denke ich eine Steckrute , halten die Belastung beim 
               " Gewaltwerfen " besser aus. Bei deiner Preisvorstellung bekommst
               du da auch schon richtig vernünftige . Sie muß halt zu dir "passen "
               in der Länge . Lies mal im Board nach da steht irgenwo auch ne      
               Formel mit der du das berechnen kannst auf Grund deiner 
               Körpergröße.
Ich habe damals mit Zebco angefangen ( um mal ne Firma zu nennen ) . Die haben gute Ruten , auch in der Preisklasse die du angibst .
Zur Rolle - Eine Stationärrolle mit großer Schnurfassung und einer
               Weitwurfspule . Da gibts auch schon wieder zig gute Modelle in   deiner
               Preisklasse .  
Auch hier hatte ich damals mit Zebco angefangen !!

Aber ich denke , kaufe die erste Ausrüstung nach Beratung von einem / deinem Händler . 
Tja und " Lehrgeld " in Sachen Ausrüstung haben wir wohl alle gezahlt !!!!

Gruß aus Berlin

Brandiangli


----------



## bollehro (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

#6 Alles klar danke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

Sehr wichtig ist das du eine Rute die du kaufen möchtest vorher werfen kannst dann jede Rute is da anders und nicht jede Rute liegt einem.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

Hallo MS #h

Ich sehe gerade, der gute Bolleroh hat zwei gleiche Threads aufgemacht... Ich antworte laufend im anderen


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

Pauschal kann man dazu kein Statement abgeben. Am besten gehst Du mal zu einer von den Veranstaltungen der Händler und wirfst ein paar Ruten, dann bekommst Du ein Gefühl für "Die Richtige"


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

naja für 50-60 euro kannst du dir eigentlich von jeder firma was aussuchen.
ist nämlich leider die untere preisklasse. was wirklich gutes habe ich in der preisklasse 
noch nicht gesehen.
würde lieber etwas mehr investieren und dann auch richtig spaß damit haben !!!


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> naja für 50-60 euro kannst du dir eigentlich von jeder firma was aussuchen.
> ist nämlich leider die untere preisklasse. was wirklich gutes habe ich in der preisklasse
> noch nicht gesehen.
> würde lieber etwas mehr investieren und dann auch richtig spaß damit haben !!!



Eine ganz gute Rute für wenig Geld ist die Diamond Surf von Angelsport Moritz, aber Aga hat schon recht. Er fischt wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die Aero Technium und ich habe die World Champion 2 - zwei Ruten die unterschiedlicher kaum sein könnten, aber beide leider sehr teuer...

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

also als GUT sehe ich ne andere rute,aber ist ja auch egal.

welche unterschiede haben denn deiner meinung nach die areo technium und die wc 2 ?
bin ja mal neugierig wie du das siehst !


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also als GUT sehe ich ne andere rute,aber ist ja auch egal.
> 
> welche unterschiede haben denn deiner meinung nach die areo technium und die wc 2 ?
> bin ja mal neugierig wie du das siehst !



Naja, ich meine für das Geld was die kostet ist das doch ok...ich meine, klar kann man sie mit der AT nicht vergleichen....

Unterschiede sehe ich zum Beispiel im ganzen Handling, finde die AT liegt völlig anders in der Hand. Dann hat die AT auch eine andere Aktion als die WCII, sie läd sich viel weiter auf, wenn ich das richtig sehe...

Wie siehst Du das denn?


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

also die at hat einen dünneren blank und liegt deshalb natürlich anders in der hand.
das stimmt. aber soooo unterschiedlich sind die ruten nun auch nicht finde ich.
sind aber beide nicht schlecht...


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also die at hat einen dünneren blank und liegt deshalb natürlich anders in der hand.
> das stimmt. aber soooo unterschiedlich sind die ruten nun auch nicht finde ich.
> sind aber beide nicht schlecht...



Das ist wahr, der Blank ist ein wenig schlanker und außerdem so schön silbrig...

Aber täusche ich mich der ist die AT auch weicher...


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

die at ist etwas weicher in der spitenregion


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> die at ist etwas weicher in der spitenregion



Ja, so schien es mir auch...

Ich habe bei der WC jetzt ein optimales Wurfgewicht von 170 Gramm ausgependelt...

Wo liegst Du bei der AT?


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

ich werfe auch immer 170 gramm. am liebsten aber so leicht wie möglich.
das liegt aber nicht an der rute sondern weil ich gerne leicht fische.
die rute kann ich problemlos mit 250 gramm werfen


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich werfe auch immer 170 gramm. am liebsten aber so leicht wie möglich.
> das liegt aber nicht an der rute sondern weil ich gerne leicht fische.
> die rute kann ich problemlos mit 250 gramm werfen



Naja, mit geringeren Gewichten kriege ich die Rute nur nicht so ganz aufgeladen, was natürlich auf die Wurfweite geht....


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

tja das sind so die kleinen aber feinen unterschiede unserer ruten :q


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> tja das sind so die kleinen aber feinen unterschiede unserer ruten :q




Ich denke nicht, dass das an der Rute liegt....ich mache da wohl noch irgendwas falsch.... ;+


----------



## mcmc (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

Ich hatte die WC II und seit ein paar Jahren fische ich die Shimano Twin Power BX (wird nicht mehr gebaut). Optimales Wurfgewicht bei der WC II war bei mir 190gr. Die Twin Power werfe ich am liebsten mit 180 gr..Shimanos kann man m.E. auch mit niedrigeren Gewichten werfen, ohne das die Wurfweite heruntergeht. Lässt sich wohl einfach leichter aufspannen. Die WC II braucht schon mehr Gewicht, da insgesamt steifer. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Wurfweite bei mir mit höheren Gewichten im Laufe des Angeltages heruntergeht. Liegt wohl daran, dass mir die Kraft ein wenig ausgeht. Es werden ja schließlich beim Werfen über den Hebel Rute jedes Mal Gewichte von mehr als 20 KG bewegt.


----------



## belle-hro (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				bollehro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich bin neu im Bord ​



Welcome on Board.

Wo haste denn den Nickname her? Wat ne ähnlichkeit  :q  Hab beim ersten Blick an mir gezweifelt, so nen Beitrag hab ich doch nich geschrieben  |kopfkrat 
 Wegen der Geräte schau mal in Deine PN

Gruß
*belle-hro*


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte die WC II und seit ein paar Jahren fische ich die Shimano Twin Power BX (wird nicht mehr gebaut). Optimales Wurfgewicht bei der WC II war bei mir 190gr. Die Twin Power werfe ich am liebsten mit 180 gr..Shimanos kann man m.E. auch mit niedrigeren Gewichten werfen, ohne das die Wurfweite heruntergeht. Lässt sich wohl einfach leichter aufspannen. Die WC II braucht schon mehr Gewicht, da insgesamt steifer. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Wurfweite bei mir mit höheren Gewichten im Laufe des Angeltages heruntergeht. Liegt wohl daran, dass mir die Kraft ein wenig ausgeht. Es werden ja schließlich beim Werfen über den Hebel Rute jedes Mal Gewichte von mehr als 20 KG bewegt.



Ich habe noch nie einen Kraftverlust bemerkt, eher taten meine Finger weh und ich konnte die Rute nicht mehr richtig halten, wegen der Kälte...

Ich muss die Shimanos einfach mal werfen - @Marcel: Wann geht es ans Wasser mit den Ruten ausm Laden?


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

@ mcmc
genau das ist das was ich mit den kleinen aber feinen unterschieden meine !
so sehe ich das nämlich auch


----------



## bollehro (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

Hallo,erst mal Dank an euch allen die Ihre Meinung hier äußerten muss jetzt erst mal in Ruhe lesen hatte gestern gar keine Zeit mehr.

bollehro


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ mcmc
> genau das ist das was ich mit den kleinen aber feinen unterschieden meine !
> so sehe ich das nämlich auch




Gut,wenn ich sie werfe und sie mir wirklich besser gefallen, dann kaufe ich sie mir halt auch...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

hi @all
wie ist es denn grundsätzlich mit der aktion der ruten?|kopfkrat 
sollte es zb eine spitzenaktion sein oder geht das nur nach den vorlieben des anglers ;+ 
wo steht denn im board wie man die ideale rutenlänge für sich persönlich ermittelt#c


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

also bei mir geht die kraft nicht verloren.
ich habe bei einem werfertag von wurf zu wurf immer weiter geworfen,denke aber man verfeinert jedes mal seine technik je öfter man wirft.


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> hi @all
> wie ist es denn grundsätzlich mit der aktion der ruten?|kopfkrat
> sollte es zb eine spitzenaktion sein oder geht das nur nach den vorlieben des anglers ;+
> wo steht denn im board wie man die ideale rutenlänge für sich persönlich ermittelt#c



Also es gibt da so eine Formel, die man anwenden kann (kenne die aber auch nicht),aber ich halte davon nicht viel!! Jeder Mensch ist anders gebaut und auch Muskelkraft spielt eine Rolle! Um DAS Optimum zu finden, kann man eigentlich wirklich nur verschiedene Ruten werfen....


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und welche Rolle ist die Richtige*

ja die formel ist schwachsinn.
man muss anhand seiner umsetzung und kraft ermitteln wie groß so eine rute sein kann


----------

